

Google Apps joins The Small Business Web - sunir
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2011/03/google-apps-joins-small-business-web.html

======
northrock
100% web evolves business processes and creates massive value.

------
kobrien55
Great to see. Integrated apps will help power smb success

